# Printing logos for heat transfer



## angelsart (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if we can possibly print heat transfers without having to have a contour on it? it really looks bad with one.


----------



## cleggy (Apr 29, 2012)

It very much depends on the image detail. Some images may be too detailed to cut out so a contour may make things easier to weed. If your not using a contour you may want to add a bleed in case there is a slight misalignment between the print and cut.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

angelsart said:


> Does anyone know if we can possibly print heat transfers without having to have a contour on it? it really looks bad with one.


It would be easier for us to help if we saw the image you want to print and what you mean be "really looks bad with one". Do you have pictures of the printed product?


----------

